# Seattle Style smoked salmon



## skull fish (Oct 2, 2012)

After a visit to pikes market, had the best smoked salmon. Slightly sweet, excellent smoked flavor.

Anyone got a replica recipe worth trying?
	

		
			
		

		
	








Or should I just go back to Seattle?? Lol


----------



## daveomak (Oct 2, 2012)

AlaskanBear has good tutorials on how he does smoked salmon....   Pretty much the same recipe as I have used....  

Check out his threads.....   He should be back on here as the weather cools in the north country..     Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110038/smoked-sockeye-coho-salmon-step-by

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108034/1st-kings-of-the-season


----------



## skull fish (Oct 2, 2012)

Awsome! Thanks for steering me in the right direction.


----------

